# Guinea Pig Urinating Blood!



## cassnessxox (Mar 18, 2013)

So I know this is a rabbit forum, but I know so many of you have a lot of different pets. I am a little bit at a loss for what I should do with my guinea pig and was wondering if anyone had some advice.

Yesterday morning I put both of my male guinea pigs in their outdoor pen. After a while I noticed some spots of watery looking blood. I quickly checked them both and found one of my pigs to have some blood on his bottom. I got my boyfriend to do some googling while I gave him a wash so I could take a closer look. I found he had some white pasty discharge inside his anus and a clump of hair. It smelt aaaawful. I cleaned him out as much as I could but while I was cleaning I didn't find any blood. I put him back outside so I could keep an eye on his toilet habits. I found that he was still dropping normally but the watery blood spots were still appearing now and again. I took another look and came to the conclusion that it wasn't from his anus and that he was urinating small amounts of cloudy, reddish liquid. I assumed it could be bladder stones. Aside from the blood he was acting completely normal. Eating, energetic, drinking, normal.

So the only vet I trust with my guinea pigs was closed yesterday. My plan was to keep an eye on him until this morning and then rush him off to the vet. The problem is, it looks as though he is urinating normally again. So he looks like a completely healthy piggy again. If I took him to the vet now would they have nothing to check him for? He isn't showing any symptoms so what would they look for? I would just take him anyway, but Im concerned about the cost of consultations and tests they would have to put him through if he isn't showing any signs of a particular problem. What should I do?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know much about guinea pigs, but maybe you can ask this question on this guinea pig forum: http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/forum.php? you can also ask this question on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 18, 2013)

Sending our prayers to you both.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd get him to the vet, and they can test his urine. It could be bladder stones, or something along those lines. Cranberries are good for urine and kidney issues, so maybe try giving him some of that in the mean time? Vitamin C is good for breaking up stones.


----------



## cassnessxox (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you all! I did take him to the vet anyway, although I haven't seen any symptoms since the day. We have him on Baytril treating for a UTI. Hopefully that's all it is. I'm keeping an eye on him but it's difficult as the bedding soaks the urine up straight away, so I can only see properly when I have them in their pen outside. Vet says if I see any more we will need to have a urine test but he said it's difficult to get a sample so we will only do it if necessary.


----------



## gizzy (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.guinealynx.info/uti.html
Blood coming from any animal can be a cause for great concern above is a Link that may prove helpful

Did the vet give you a pro biotic, ? Batril can sometimes knockout the good tummy bacteria
Keep a close watch for pasty and/or runny Poos .


----------

